# Bosch Sander GET75-6 Sanding Disc HOLE PATTERN



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm looking for sanding discs with the MATCHING HOLE PATTERN as found on the Bosch get75n.

I know the 3M have those cyclonic holes, but my OCD likes exact fits 

Anyone use any of the Mirka Hook and Loops with holes?

Abranet not an option as I'm not willing to replace my pad once the hook and loop wears off…

Thanks in advance all!!

Lima


----------



## sbarlin (Sep 13, 2016)

Klingsporvhas them


----------



## sbarlin (Sep 13, 2016)

Sorry. Klingspor has them


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

> I m looking for sanding discs with the MATCHING HOLE PATTERN as found on the Bosch get75n.
> 
> I know the 3M have those cyclonic holes, but my OCD likes exact fits
> 
> ...


Are you aware that mesh abrasives need a. pad protector to keep from wearing out your pad. Most mesh packs come with one.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

Yes if you read my final sentence I state that Abranet style is NOT an option so as to avoid exactly what you're talking about… Just not worth it to me. THANKS!!!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> I m looking for sanding discs with the MATCHING HOLE PATTERN as found on the Bosch get75n.
> 
> I know the 3M have those cyclonic holes, but my OCD likes exact fits
> 
> ...


I was just about to PM you to see how we were liking our CPO's. Just had a chance to use mine for the first time the last few nights. I love this thing.

Anyway, I bought the expensive 3M Cubitron ones. You can buy a sample pack. Amazing product!! Don't worry about the holes. Those cyclonic holes do a great job as there is no need to line anything up. I watched a video that compared the overall cost and it made sense. I sanded through 3 grits on both sides of a 4'x6' walnut table in turbo mode. It is amazing stuff. I only used one disc of each grit and they were all still in good shape and the pads were clean! The Bosch with dust collection was almost dust-free. There is also a great Festool vid on how to use a dual-mode sander.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I think I said this same thing elsewhere recently, but I've been using Abranet discs on multiple sanders for years, Bosch included, and I have never worn the hooks off of a pad.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

> I m looking for sanding discs with the MATCHING HOLE PATTERN as found on the Bosch get75n.
> 
> I know the 3M have those cyclonic holes, but my OCD likes exact fits
> 
> ...


I love my CPO tool (s)...hahha.. I told you I bought a 2nd because one of them will be covered in black marine bottom paint in no time. Delegate it to that job forever at the price we got them at!!!
I'm glad to hear about your experience with Cubitron… Real world experience is always great. Now I can go ahead and purchase a batch!!


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

> Yes if you read my final sentence I state that Abranet style is NOT an option so as to avoid exactly what you re talking about… Just not worth it to me. THANKS!!!
> 
> - Blackfin29


I did read your comment.

You said "pad" -not- pad protector !

Which made think you were ignorant to their use/ existence. They are cheap and designed to protect the hooks on your pad so you don't have to replace your PAD !!! The protectors aren't wearing out at an alarming rate either.

Yes, I've used regular Mirka abrasives with 5 and 8 holes. They work like any other sanding disc. They too, have the ability to kill a sander's pad if a novice or careless person mis-uses them.

What's your end goal for a disc here?

To get the best sanding disc? And what does that even mean ?
The cheapest ? 
The one with the best dust collection ? 
The one that removes material the quickest ? 
That last the longest ? 
The least costly per board foot of material sanded ?

The prettiest and matches you pad the closest ?

A combo ?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Anyway, I bought the expensive 3M Cubitron ones. Amazing product!!
> - Andybb


100%
Amazing is not an overstatement.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Anyway, I bought the expensive 3M Cubitron ones. Amazing product!!
> - Andybb
> 
> 100%
> ...


Not to repeat myself but I'm not sure I've ever been more impressed with the difference in a product that is supposed to be superior to the competition and very clearly is. I accidentally bought a 5" variety pack too that I will use on my ROS. Unless I have an "immediate sanding emergency" I will probably never buy anything else again.

PS Blackfin29. You should definitely watch the Festool vid.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

Xedos I'm looking to remove the MOST material possible in this instance… 25 years of built up copper based "Nasti-Nesss" So me thinks this Cubitron might be the solution….

Andybob… What video do I need to watch? Is it produced by Larry from Festool? Working on a piece of Walnut?? I'd love to see it…
I'm just hard-pressed to believe that tool is worth the extra money…lol.. and I am NOT cheap, but a round disc engaged like a grinder moving in a RA orbit if you will… 
WHAT MAKES THE FESTOOL BETTER I ASK????? NOT arguing.. Just love to know. I'm guilty of buying Red Hand Tools from Ohio which I swear by, but some say a square is a square…


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I've got the Bosch 6" 1250DEVS, which was their original dual mode unit. I bought it after seeing Festool video of sanding, then buffing a piece of wood to a glorious surface, so I was sold on the dual mode idea.

Turned out a friend had the Big Rotex, and invited me to use it.

Now keep in mind I was going to try it, and in my mind then buy it. Within seconds my right hand was going numb, at just a little over a minute I had to stop, and sorry I hadn't gotten to that glorious finish. I asked my friend if it made his hands numb, and he said yeah, they all do that…...

I tried the Bosch for the best part of a day, and no numbness, but I did find that wonderful finish.

I've had that Bosh for almost 14 years now, and except for the first few weeks have always used abranet with a pad protector, and my velcro nubs are as grippy as they started out.

Great dust collection, and long even wear. Pretty sure Cubitron is an answer to getting their 3M buttocks kicked for so long by Mirka.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

Yes this Cubitron product is far to tempting to not try… The number, in grams, or removal as astonishing.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Yes this Cubitron product is far to tempting to not try… The number, in grams, or removal as astonishing.
> 
> - Blackfin29


Yeah. And after using it I believe those numbers!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Andybob… What video do I need to watch? Is it produced by Larry from Festool? Working on a piece of Walnut?? I d love to see it…
> I m just hard-pressed to believe that tool is worth the extra money…lol.. and I am NOT cheap, but a round disc engaged like a grinder moving in a RA orbit if you will…
> WHAT MAKES THE FESTOOL BETTER I ASK????? NOT arguing.. Just love to know. I m guilty of buying Red Hand Tools from Ohio which I swear by, but some say a square is a square…
> 
> - Blackfin29


Guess I didn't explain that too well. The general consensus is that the Festool is not worth the extra $. Every review said the Bosch is as good or better than the Festool Rotex. That's why I bought it. In fact I saw where Bosch was the first with the dual action technology and the Festool is a copy. For me, the $179 that we paid vs almost $700 for the Festool is a no brainer.

As one of the reviews said, in the turbo mode they are like belt sanders only better.

The Festool and the Bosch are essentially the same tool. The Festool vid that I linked to above does a great job of telling you how to use them as a sander and a buffer and what modes and speeds to use for each.


----------



## Blackfin29 (Dec 8, 2017)

> Andybob… What video do I need to watch? Is it produced by Larry from Festool? Working on a piece of Walnut?? I d love to see it…
> I m just hard-pressed to believe that tool is worth the extra money…lol.. and I am NOT cheap, but a round disc engaged like a grinder moving in a RA orbit if you will…
> WHAT MAKES THE FESTOOL BETTER I ASK????? NOT arguing.. Just love to know. I m guilty of buying Red Hand Tools from Ohio which I swear by, but some say a square is a square…
> 
> ...


Gotcha… I do know there is one massive Green Teamer (Festool Cheerleader) out there..haha.. I AM ONLY KIDDING.. could not resist… Who swear by the festool.. Like I said we are all guilty of brand loyalty, like I am with Woodpeckers and their dumb squares that I have some odd attraction to..

MERRY XMAS


----------

